# swimming a pig&jig



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

has any body had luck swimming a jig . i seen a tv show and they said its been a secret on the bass tour . what kind of action would it have , do you just trow it out and real it back in what colors . if any body uses this pleas give me the basics thanks


----------



## TritonMark (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes swimming a jig will work. I do not use a jig & pig. I use a Bitys Jig with a Chompers spilt tail as the trailer. I use black & blue or brown and orange and match the Chomper color accordingly. When you swim it swim it slow and try to keep in contact with the bottom and pause every so often. This works best once the water has warmed up.


----------



## WhiteNitro (May 2, 2006)

Yes, I do swim a jig. When I am pitching a jig I will sometimes crawl it back and sometimes swim it in an attempt to see what the fish want that day. My method of swimming is very much like slow rolling a spinnerbait. I will pitch it out and let it sink a little and then begin reeling it like a spinnerbait and by this mean to let it die and speed it up. As KVD says you should always make something like this eratic. I have also slow rolled them deep. Just think of it as a spinnerbait but with a much more subtile action. I also like a lightweight jig for swimming over top of weeds. I would be interested to see if others have a different method.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

A few lure companies make a "swim-n-jig"...and the major difference is the shape of the head. Jigs are alot more versatile than most people think! I can't think of too many ways they can't be used effectively...Somebody posted in a drop shot thread that they use a jig as their main weight!

I guess swimming it would make it fish similarly to a chatterbait...


----------



## Muddy Cat (Nov 5, 2005)

Using a swimbait as a trailer can be a good way to swim a jig. provide some great action.


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

I use 1/8oz to 1/4oz to swim with. I use medium action rods for this approach. and swim them in lakes, ponds, and rivers. The trailer I like best is one with two legs that have lots of movement. You can swimm a jig down step banks to shallow grass. I suggest that you first start shallow so that you can see how it swimms and also see the bass take it. At least that is how I started and it worked good for me.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

I watched Bill Dance swim a jig in the lily pads and crush the bass. He was using a an all white jig and trailer and would retrieve it at Nascar speeds across the top of the pads. He admitted that this really made no sense because it doesnt really imitate anything natural in that presentation. But, who are we to decide what fish like anyways? They know what they want. I bought a bunch of them and am gonna give this method a try in Guntersville in a month.


----------

